# rexec client?



## misschristylea (Apr 7, 2009)

Is there an rexec client for FreeBSD? I wrote my own (very minimal) and it works for now - but I'll probably need an official one by next year so I can send it to a 3rd party testing lab.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2009)

It's rsh. Do note it's highly insecure and I strongly recommend to use ssh.


----------



## misschristylea (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I will switch to using ssh. I'm not worried too much about security since this all goes between two systems in our lab that are behind several layers of firewall, etc. - but that's good to know.

Thanks!


----------

